# Parking Lot



## Orrin

Comments please......


----------



## Dillard

Just doesn't do much for me..I'm kind of missing this one


----------



## unpopular

I do like the awkward sense of space, I am not sure how I feel about the shadow of the light. In same ways I think it adds context, making it just a parking lot, in another way it breaks up the image. Without it, I think that you'd emphasize the repetition, though on second look it also brings the eye back into the second row of spaces.

The cracks and almost checkered pattern in the asphalt is really cool.


----------



## KenC

The shadow works.  It balances the cracks and with them creates a separate pattern overlaid on the pattern of the spaces.  I'd like to see a little more space above the crack along the top of the frame.


----------



## unpopular

I really like things pushed way up against the frame.

I agree on the shadow, it's necessary. I wish it could be something else that doesn't draw us to conclude it's a parking lot, but it does work.


----------



## o hey tyler

This is a nice example of how minimalism works. I too am on the fence about the shadow, but I like the comp and the simplicity. Maybe if you are presented with the opportunity and the sun is in the other direction, you can get another shot w/o the shadow for comparison.


----------



## Orrin

Thanks for the comments...


----------

